

Ask HN: A site that lets you use someone else's profile picture in your app? - jtcchan

I&#x27;m looking for a site that is basically a collection of Twitter profile pictures. You sign up for the service and in doing so, authorize others to use your Twitter profile picture for their projects (e.g. say, as a dummy user in their app). I think the license was for personal projects but it has an option for commercial projects as well.<p>I vaguely remember seeing such a site (on HN?) once upon a time ago but I can&#x27;t seem to find it. Does anyone know what I&#x27;m talking about?<p>(I&#x27;m using it to build screenshots for an app.)
======
jbird1
Interesting for dev but why wouldn't you use Gravatar?

~~~
jtcchan
Well, Gravatar is useful for having users sign up and have their profile pics
ready to go (which I'm already doing). But now I'm looking for placeholders of
real people so I can build screenshots of the app. You probably need explicit
permission from the owner for that kinda thing, right?

It's just that I saw the site before -- it's kinda driving me crazy I can't
find it now.

